# Probleme mit Sprungbefehl s7/300



## freezer (22 Februar 2010)

hi

hab ein kleines problem

programmiere zwei mal den gleichen sprungbefehl 
natürlich mit anderen zielen, anderen nr. und in unterschiedlichen Netzwerken 
jetzt kommt das seltsame einmal funktioniert der Sprung ohne Probleme und beim anderen mal springt er weiter egal was ich mache oder welche bedingung ansteht.

weiß vielleicht irgendwer was das sein kann und wie es funktionieren könnte.

Mein Sprung befehl

netzwerk1
u e 0.5
u e3.5
spbn _001
s m180.0
_001: NOP 0

netzwerk2 
u e 0.5
u e3.5
spbn _002
s m180.1
_002: NOP 0

ist eine verkürzte Version

danke im vorraus

lg freezer


----------



## SPSKILLER (22 Februar 2010)

Hallo,

es gibt meiner Meinung nach nur 2 Möglichkeiten.

1. Logik vor der Sprungbedingung die nicht abgeschlossen wurde
-> Schreib mal CLR vor die Logik für den bedingten Sprung.

2. Eingänge werden überschrieben

Gruß Micha


----------



## freezer (22 Februar 2010)

hi

danke 

mit clr funktionierts endlich 

wie meinst du das mit Logik vor der Sprungbedingung nicht abgeschlossen 
sind ja nur "und" oder meinst du vielleicht im vorhergenden Netzwerk 

gruß freezer


----------



## bike (22 Februar 2010)

Wenn keine Zuweisung erfolgt, dann wird das vke mitgenommen und daher dies Verhalten wie du es hattest.

bike


----------



## blasterbock (22 Februar 2010)

Netzwerkende heisst für die Steuerung nicht Verknüpfungsende.
Nur Anweisungen, wie =, S, R bilden ein Verknüpfungsergebnis und führen in dem neuen Netzwerk danach zu einer sauberen Bildung des neuen Verknüpfungsergebnisses.
Die Netzwerke sind nur für das PG interessant, das AG weiß nichts von diesen Netzwerkgrenzen.
Unter S5 wurde dieses Feature benutzt, um bedingte Bausteinaufrufe in FUP oder KOP darstellen zu können. Man hat einfach zwischen Bedingung und Sprung das Netzwerkende gesetzt.


----------

